# BV Lido Mules



## marcvan

Hi everyone,
I’m thinking about getting a pair of BV Lido mules. I would like to know if they are comfortable to walk-in given the heels (3.5 inches high). Also, are they true to size, or do they run small/large? I never own any BV shoes, and I don’t live near any department store that carries luxury brands.
Thank you.


----------



## silviap90

Bump! I would like to know the comfort level of BV backless mule type shoes . I can’t find anything on YouTube about the comfort level and walking  in them for a long period of time. If anything can attest...it will be awesome


----------



## abs678

The pair of backless mules I have are unbelievably comfortable. The heels themselves are not super high.  Mine have a raffia lining with elastic knotted top, new for this spring. My feet are not wide nor narrow, my arch is normal. As for the shoes with straps over the toes, like the stretch sandals with ankle strap, those can run snug-narrow for wider feet. 
The bottoms of the shoes are rubber, not leather, so not slippery at all and they feel so durable. Honestly, I am in love.


----------



## elizapav

Hi @abs678, @silviap90, @marcvan - wondering how your BV lidos are doing with wear? I ordered my usual EU size and they seem snug, wondering if they loosen over time or if I should order a size up? Thanks!


----------

